# CJ Brown - June 6



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Some days make you think you should quit while you're ahead because it won't get much better. I was on my first (and only) spot of the day before 6:30 and had a 16" Walleye in the boat by 6:40, on my first half nightcrawler. Got the second one on the other half of that same worm. Ended up with 6 16" eaters by 8:30 then never got another fish of any kind until I pulled up at 10:00. I used THE SAME JIG for all 6 Walleyes plus an 11" Crappie, 2 dink Kitties and a foot long White Bass. Amazing that I never broke off that jig. Water temp was 77.7° all morning.

I'll be back out in the morning to see if I can maintain the streak. That deluge coming on Wednesday might make it rough next weekend.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Another 3 good ones early this morning. Same jig... I finally retired it when a fish straightened it! Oh well. Water temp was down to 75 - 76 this morning. 

Folks who know what they're doing are catching some Walleyes in several places. Also a number of 11 - 13" Crappies are turning up. Now's the time to get them.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice reports !
CJ's a little far for me but one of these days I'm gonna try catching some early winter walleye on my fly rod in the dark. I've wanted to give it a shot for years but normally get sidetracked by saugeyes in my area.
Keep the reports coming, makes me want to get there even more.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Another good day, 2 shorts, 3 - 16" and a 27". Two on jig and worm, two on BPS Freestyle jigging spoon and two on a shiver minnow. Also several really nice large crappie. Most of the crappie hit a 1/4oz. silver jigging spoon. Mike, got the last 4 after we moved out to the middle.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone ever try Vibe-E lures on those walleyes?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes they work sometimes, both vertical jigged or cast out and hopped back.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Nice Work Mike and Dave! Great Report!!! Thank You Both!!!


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Spoiler Alert!
CJ is closed to swimmers because of the high bacterial count.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

As expected, the cool, weird weather this week seems to have messed up the bite. I bailed on the rain yesterday but today greeted me with a COLD North/Northeast wind and cloud cover that just wouldn't let the sun peek through. If I had had my winter suit on the boat I would have been IN it. Water temp was right around 70° after being near 80 two weeks ago. I was set up out in the middle before 6:30 and found a few dink white bass, Crappie, kitties. Pulled a nice 18" Walleye then couldn't find another. Moved back toward the ramp and found three nicer Crappies but no Walleyes. Moved to the gravel pit where I marked a lot of fish but couldn't get a bite until I strapped on a brand new Shiver Minnow (Thanks Troy Dave.) It got slammed on the 2nd or 3rd drop and produced a fat 4.4 pound 22" Eyeball. Ended up with three thanks to a "contribution" from a buddy who didn't want to clean just one.

Stable weather this week should bring things back where they were last weekend. I'll be out perhaps as early as Thursday.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Those shiver minnows can produce some nice eyes. I plan on being back out there this weekend. Just got back from my third annual June West Branch musky trip. Fished Sunday evening, Mon, Tues and this morning. Was a great trip, caught 5, lost 2, missed 3 and had 6 follows. Biggest was 36.5 and smallest was 23. Average was around 30, not very big but lots of fight.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Troy Dave said:


> Those shiver minnows can produce some nice eyes. I plan on being back out there this weekend. Just got back from my third annual June West Branch musky trip. Fished Sunday evening, Mon, Tues and this morning. Was a great trip, caught 5, lost 2, missed 3 and had 6 follows. Biggest was 36.5 and smallest was 23. Average was around 30, not very big but lots of fight.


I'll be there Saturday and probably Sunday - see you out there!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Anybody do any good this morning trying to decide between Indian and C.J for the evening. I know we'll catch at Indian but I love the possibility of a 28in walleye on the other end.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was out this morning at sunrise again. Went out in the middle. Water temp was 77.7. It was pretty slow but finally found a direction that they liked a little better. Got 3 short Walleyes, a 21" and a 20". Moved to another spot and found a 16". Mine were on jig and worm, as usual. I know that Troy Dave got 3 or 4 keepers also on Jig/worm and a jigging spoon.

It got pretty hot and the pleasure boaters were showing up early so I bailed just after 10:00. I'll be back in the morning. Forecast is great until Noon with a 3 - 7 mph SSW wind.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

BlueBoat98 said:


> I was out this morning at sunrise again. Went out in the middle. Water temp was 77.7. It was pretty slow but finally found a direction that they liked a little better. Got 3 short Walleyes, a 21" and a 20". Moved to another spot and found a 16". Mine were on jig and worm, as usual. I know that Troy Dave got 3 or 4 keepers also on Jig/worm and a jigging spoon.
> 
> It got pretty hot and the pleasure boaters were showing up early so I bailed just after 10:00. I'll be back in the morning. Forecast is great until Noon with a 3 - 7 mph SSW wind.
> 
> ...


Nice job Mike, hopefully I'll be able to get out within the next week, I'll know for sure by wed., Wanted to see if you've been out during the week and if so, how busy is the lake? If I get the all clear gonna try on Fri. morning and avoid the weekend crowd for a couple more weeks!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

crappie hunter said:


> Nice job Mike, hopefully I'll be able to get out within the next week, I'll know for sure by wed., Wanted to see if you've been out during the week and if so, how busy is the lake? If I get the all clear gonna try on Fri. morning and avoid the weekend crowd for a couple more weeks!


Rich, I actually haven't been out more than once during the week yet. Even in retirement and a quarantine it seems my weekdays get filled up! The crowds have not been bad even on the weekends. Today had more fishermen than I've seen all year but it was still FAR below "the good old days." I think the pleasure boaters came out today because the forecast was just too good to ignore. I've done well enough that I've been happy to pull up between 10:00 - 11:00 before I get heat exhaustion and most of the joy riders get there.

Hope to see you next week. There's a tournament next Sunday so be sure to get out to your spot before they blast off. Probably at 7:00 A.M.

See you out there.

M


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

WHOLE different world out there this morning. Water temp 78.9 so just up a little, wind calm to light but variable. There were no Walleyes to be found in 4 of the most "dependable" places. I got two "hammer handle" short 'eyes, two small Bluegills, and a few average Crappie. Pulled up at 10:00 again and came home for a NAP! I'm on land until Saturday now.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

It was a rough day, finished with 3 shorts and a 17" I tossed back, a large crappie and a small cat. My grandson had 2 gills. Mike, caught the 17 just as you left the flat. After my last move I caught another short and lost what I think was 2 more eyes, catfish never seem to come unbuttoned.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Another tough, but short morning. Surface temp 83.5° but 73° on the bottom in 14'. I found a nice 17" Walleye at 6:45 and thought there might be some promise but that was it. Beyond that I got two small Crappies, a decent sized White Bass and a 10" Channel cat that snagged in the tail as he swam by. That was a moment of insanity! I couldn't even get my nightcrawler stolen by dinks! I think I only went through a dozen crawlers in 4 hours. I talked to a few other guys who had one or none. Maybe someone did better. I pulled up at just after 10:00. Lots of "pleasure boats" starting to show up by then.

Guys pre-fishing for next week's WOW tourney mostly saw a very different lake than last Sunday's Mid-Ohio tourney, I think.

Sleeping in tomorrow, might be back out on Sunday.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Speaking of the Mid-Ohio Saugeye Trail tourney, here are the results from last Sunday. 14 boats, 54 fish, I didn't add up the weights. We saw the 7.32 pounder caught. I chopped off the names just because it's nunya.


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

I managed 4 today. All good fish. I been out 3 times in the last week and have done way better than expected. I changed up things until I found something that worked.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

A little reflection on how quickly things can "go south" out there on the lake. I was launching my boat early this morning, as I have done 100 times before, and lost my balance on the dock and fell hard into the water and concrete at the ramp. Cut my elbow and bruised the Hell out of my ribs and shoulder on the right side. Thank goodness I didn't hit my head on anything. Another fisherman came over and helped me until my head was clear. I thought I was OK after I stopped the bleeding and went on out in the lake. But, the ribs just kept getting worse. In a couple of hours it was a struggle to get the boat back into the ramp and on the trailer. Other guys that I've never seen before helped me at the ramp as I needed. I came home, took some drugs and hugged several ice bags all day. My doc says switch to heat tomorrow and that I will feel worse then... 

Anyway, sometimes you feel like "I'm too old for this ****" but I just keep plugging away. Thanks so much to the guys who came to my rescue. True friends when you need them and I don't even know their names. My wife says I may not be able to go out next week but I'll have a surprise for her!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Rod727 (Jul 5, 2015)

Glad your ok......things happen quickly that’s for sure


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BlueBoat98 said:


> I don't even know their names


 Still alotta good people in the world, thank god for-em.
How's the recovery coming along ? Hopefully nothing a fishing trip won't fix.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

garhtr said:


> Still alotta good people in the world, thank god for-em.
> How's the recovery coming along ? Hopefully nothing a fishing trip won't fix.
> Good luck and good fishing


Apparently nothing broken but I'm still pretty sore. I'm officially "pushing 70" so things don't heal up like they used to. I'm using ice and heat and Ibuprofen, no heavy drugs needed. Daggone pain keeps moving around from ribs under my arm to my upper back! I hope to be out on Saturday or Sunday if Mamma lets me!

Thanks for checking in!

MC


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BlueBoat98 said:


> so things don't heal up like they used to.


 I'm getting there ! I'm a stream walker and normally fish alone but the wife doesn't like it. I fall often but so far I've always been able to get back up 
Looking forward to some reports soon N good luck !


----------



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Apparently nothing broken but I'm still pretty sore. I'm officially "pushing 70" so things don't heal up like they used to. I'm using ice and heat and Ibuprofen, no heavy drugs needed. Daggone pain keeps moving around from ribs under my arm to my upper back! I hope to be out on Saturday or Sunday if Mamma lets me!
> 
> Thanks for checking in!
> 
> MC


Glad to see your doing better....Did this happen Saturday? Dave said you were right behind him, but never saw you out there. Won't be out this weekend otherwise would offer up a seat, might give it one more weekend try next weekend and then done with CJ til next year, be safe if you get out and good luck!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

crappie hunter said:


> Glad to see your doing better....Did this happen Saturday? Dave said you were right behind him, but never saw you out there. Won't be out this weekend otherwise would offer up a seat, might give it one more weekend try next weekend and then done with CJ til next year, be safe if you get out and good luck!


Saturday was a whole different form of "snakebit." Dropped the boat in the water and she would't start! Fuel line was spewing gas because I hadn't paid enough attention. My bad. The good news is that I do have new batteries for the trolling motor, if I can only lift the old ones out and these in!

I'm pretty sure I'll out by Sunday at the latest. Thanks, Rich.

M


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Was looking for you out there this weekend Mike, although you didn't miss much. I think the eyes have finally scattered for the summer. On Sat. caught a short on jig and worm, a 17" jigging a spoon and snagged an 18" in the tail casting a spoon. Also found several nice crappie a couple gills and some small cats. Left around 10:00 as it was getting hot and there was not much breeze. Today caught a couple crappie, lots of gills and cats and finally about 10:30, a 17 " eye on jig and worm. Stayed till 11:30 when the wind and cross waves got to be too much. Did not hear of many being caught, a few by trollers. Lots of boats trolling today, think that's going to be the story for the rest of the summer. I need to spent the next 3 or 4 weekends on projects for the wife so I can get back out in Sept for musky. Boy, retirement can't get here soon enough, I don't have enough time for work and fishing. Just one more year.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the report Dave. I probably would have been OK to go out this morning but still have some pretty intense pain at my "impact point" when I move wrong. Probably cracked a rib there but it's feeling better each day.

I did get the new batteries installed with the help of my Son In Law (I couldn't lift a battery to save my life just now) so I'll be out next weekend. I'll do some jigging early then drag stuff around for a while and head in. With the bimini top up I can sit in the shade and chill while the boat does the work.

You will LOVE retirement but it's funny how things creep in to steal your time. If I don't see you on CJ again maybe we can get back to Indian a time or two this fall.

See you out there

M


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally made it back out after my little accident three weeks ago. Totally beautiful sunrise and nice conditions. Crappie, Bluegill, Kitties and one 16.5 Walleye found their way into the boat out in the middle. Moved to the Campground flat and found nothing. Did some trolling starting at 9:00 and found a short Walleye, a coupla Crappies and a sizeable White Bass. My bimini top was a lifesaver as that sun started beating down.

Waited just a little too long to leave as the Boat Ramp Rodeo had started by 11:00. Took a while to get a space because THREE BOATS didn't know how to use the courtesy dock and a fourth one was taken by a non-starter. GRRRRR, have some sense, people! Rant over.

I'll be out a few more times just because this morning was really nice and relaxing, mostly.

See you out there,

MC


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Finally made it back out after my little acciden


 Thanks for the report and Glad to see you're back at it.
How late into fall/winter do you normally fish ? ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad to see your getting back at it! I know how tough it is being laid up and watching from the sidelines. Had my son with me during the week last week, he recently moved back into the area and hadn't fished for a couple of years, so I thought I'd give him a refresher and show him how it's done, well he smoked me 4-0, so much for thinking you know what your doing. I'm gonna take advantage of the weekday and give it a try tomorrow, probably the last time for this year for CJ. Trolling rods are ready just in case, but going to give the jig a try first thing, doesn't look like much of a wind tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Got out this morning instead of Monday...didn't get on the water til about 830 and had the whole lake to myself for the first hour or so with a nice "walleye chop". Temp hovered between 79-81, missed a good eye at the boat (once again) right off the bat, next cast felt a good thump, set the hook and popped the line, felt like it might have had some size but will never know, should've checked my line after missing the one at the boat, couple of casts later boated a nice fat 20" followed by a 13-14" a few casts after that, then NADA, moved around a bit and got a couple small cats, bluegills and WB. Trolled for a while and got 1 WB, went back to where I started and couldn't buy a bite, left a noon.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

C.J. today from 7:30-1:30.... no bites 

water temp was 70-71. 

Super windy made for a rough ride back to the beach from the north end in my kayak.

lots of fish marked off the peninsula area in front of the dam.


----------

